# Charles M - please PM me...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

If Charles M is a member here, and following on from his interest in the Welshpool & Llanfair Railway I noted on another forum, would he please get in touch with me sometime?

Please note, Mr M, that ALL of the Welshpool line is entirely inside Wales, and none of it enters England at any time - it just doesn't go far enough to the east! 

Best

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

All done, Charles! Thanks for calling.









Graders

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

